# Milspec carry question



## whitmo28 (Jan 26, 2009)

New to the site as a member but have been visiting as a guest for some time now. I am looking to purchase my first handgun and have been researching for a while now. 

I am going to get my CCW within the next month and want a gun that I can carry comfortably. I will say that I don't plan to carry it very often since I can not carry at work but still want the option to carry. I plan to use it more as a home defense gun for the night stand and I expect it to ride along with me while I am on the road. I probably will NOT put thousands of shots through this gun at the range but will shoot it enough to stay comfortable with it.

Is the 1911 MilSpec sound like a solid gun for what I plan to use it for or does something sound like it would better for me? Any opinions on carrying comfort would be appreciated. I plan to go this weekend and test drive one at the local range along with as many as I can get my hands on since I know that everyone recommends you actually shoot as many as possible.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If it is going to be a house gun more than a carry gun, I would recommend getting a gun with a rail so that you can mount a light to the gun, if something goes bump in the night, you can grab the gun with a light, instead of having to find both the gun and the light. I know you're asking specifically about a MILSPEC, but I just thought I'd throw that out there, unfortunately the only railed 1911 of similar price to the MILSPEC is the Taurus PT1911 of which I am not a fan. So if you decide you do want a rail, you'll probably end up spending more $$$.

Regarding carry, you first have two _primary_ choices:

*I*n the *W*aist *B*and or *O*ut of the *W*aist *B*and

I carried my 5" 1911 in a Galco Avenger for many years when I chose to carry OWB.

When it comes to IWB there are many fine IWB holsters , my one recommendation is to choose on with widely spaced, offset loops to better distribute the weight of the gun.

Some good choices are:

Comp-Tac (Various Models)
CrossBreed Holsters (Super Tuck)
Desibens Gunleather (#2 and #3)
FIST (Various Models)
HBE (COM III)
Milt Sparks (VMII)
UBG (Canute) 
Tucker Gunleather (Various Models)

There are a wide variety of attachment options, I prefer leather snap loops, but that's just a personal preference.

Pending on how you want to carry, there are other options such as shoulder holsters etc. but the two most basic modes of carry are OWB and IWB.

The Springfield MILSPEC is a solid gun, it lacks most if not all of the bells and whistles of other guns, but is still better equipped than the GI models as the MILSPEC does have larger sights. However, you may not want or need all of the bells and whistles and if that's the case, the MILSPEC is perfect for you. Later on down the road, if you do want to change something, the MILSPEC is a good gun to be used as a base for upgrades.


----------

